# what colour bsh kittens are selling the best?



## irma (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I have got a blue bsh boy reg. on active , now looking for a playmate girl for him. Not planning much on becoming a cat breeder  however who knows what the future can bring? Could you please give me a piece of advice of what colour female cat should i get for my blue boy so the babies they can have would be fast selling?What colour bsh kittens are the most on demand? Do people go for plain blue kittens rather than other colours? are tabby or colour point bsh's kittens selling good?
thanks you


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

Are the schools out already? :Bag


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why go to the expense of a boy on the active without an intention to breed? Remember as soon as you cause or allow a female cat to get pregnant, or a male to impregnate a female, you ARE a breeder. You can be a breeder with just one cat.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

This is such an odd post


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Bilai said:


> This is such an odd post


Common BYB thoughts. No interest in breeding to type, showing or being involved in the fancy just breeding kittens that'll be easy to move on as quick as possible.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Last night when I was walking the dog I did notice it was either a full moon or very close to it. Thought then I should watch the forum for 'interesting' threads


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> Last night when I was walking the dog I did notice it was either a full moon or very close to it. Thought then I should watch the forum for 'interesting' threads


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

irma said:


> Hi, I have got a blue bsh boy reg. on active , now looking for a playmate girl for him. Not planning much on becoming a cat breeder  however who knows what the future can bring? Could you please give me a piece of advice of what colour female cat should i get for my blue boy so the babies they can have would be fast selling?What colour bsh kittens are the most on demand? Do people go for plain blue kittens rather than other colours? are tabby or colour point bsh's kittens selling good?
> thanks you


Well of course you need to breed fast selling kittens. Who on Earth would want to breed the slow selling variety? No quick profit in that hey?

I think it ridiculous that your cat is idle when he could be putting money in your coffers.

I should get the lazy little sod out to work immediately or at least on Job Seekers Allowance.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweety said:


> I should get the lazy little sod out to work immediately or at least on Job Seekers Allowance.


Naughty ...................................................... but SO nice


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Interested in whoever sold the OP a male kitten on the active register knowing they weren't already a breeder. I'm prepared to lay a bet that this kitten wasn't sold at a normal price - somebody saw them coming a mile off.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh boy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2016)

irma said:


> Hi, I have got a blue bsh boy reg. on active , now looking for a playmate girl for him. Not planning much on becoming a cat breeder  however who knows what the future can bring? Could you please give me a piece of advice of what colour female cat should i get for my blue boy so the babies they can have would be fast selling?What colour bsh kittens are the most on demand? Do people go for plain blue kittens rather than other colours? are tabby or colour point bsh's kittens selling good?
> thanks you


Well, since you're asking, last I checked, purple kittens who fart rainbows seem to be all the rage these days. 
I'm sure the experts on her could advise you on what to pair your male with in order to produce the magic purple rainbow farting kittens that will make you oodles of money


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

havoc said:


> Interested in whoever sold the OP a male kitten on the active register knowing they weren't already a breeder.


Indeed. I also wondered why you'd go to the expense of buying a male on the active when you had no intention of becoming a breeder ...
Then of course there is the little matter about whether any of the listed colours are even possible from said male.


----------



## irma (Dec 13, 2016)

Tigermoon said:


> Indeed. I also wondered why you'd go to the expense of buying a male on the active when you had no intention of becoming a breeder ...
> Then of course there is the little matter about whether any of the listed colours are even possible from said male.





spotty cats said:


> Common BYB thoughts. No interest in breeding to type, showing or being involved in the fancy just breeding kittens that'll be easy to move on as quick as possible.


 ecxuse me, Have i asked anything inappropriate? why so much criticism then? in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money, if dig into the matter deep enough


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

irma said:


> ecxuse me, Have i asked anything inappropriate? why so much criticism then? in the end of the day, *most of the things in this world are about money*, if dig into the matter deep enough


And that is what is wrong with the world.

Think this forum might not be right for you, people on here are not going to take too kindly to those whose sole concern seems to be how much money they can get for exploitiong their animals.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

irma said:


> ecxuse me, Have i asked anything inappropriate? why so much criticism then? in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money, if dig into the matter deep enough


Speak for yourself. Most things in your World may be about money, but the majority of us don't use our animals as Cash Cows.

You don't think it's inappropriate to come to a forum made up of animal lovers and ask what colour of kitten can best assist you to make a fast buck?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

irma said:


> in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money,


You're absolutely right, *most* things are. Some things however aren't to decent people.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

irma said:


> in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money, if dig into the matter deep enough


Yet the best things in life are free.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

irma said:


> ecxuse me, Have i asked anything inappropriate? why so much criticism then? in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money, if dig into the matter deep enough


Just about all the breeders here went through having neuters, showing them, loving a particular breed and maybe colour so much they thought the heart-ache & financial risks of breeding worth taking. You on the other hand ask what colour sells best.


----------



## Bilai (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm so pleased no one is responding to the poll


----------



## Theresa kelly (May 1, 2016)

irma said:


> ecxuse me, Have i asked anything inappropriate? why so much criticism then? in the end of the day, most of the things in this world are about money, if dig into the matter deep enough


This is a pet forum...not a how to make a quick buck site....people on here are animal lovers and reputable breeders....that comment is in very poor taste


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

And on that note -:Locktopic


----------

